
Ask HN: How to get people to see what you're doing? - Smithalicious
How do you get from &quot;I have mode something that I think other people will enjoy&quot; to actually getting it under the eyes of people? Especially when you don&#x27;t already have a big social network and such.
======
astrodev
Nowadays, it seems possible to grow traffic without any external help. My
simple website has grown from 0 to 9k monthly UU without a single backlink, I
simply submitted it to Google.

------
Nextgrid
“Show HN” is what you’re looking for. Try it!

~~~
quickthrower2
Also:

Lobste.rs

Subreddits - find the most appropriate ones and check their submission rules

IndieHackers.com if it’s a revenue making project

Producthunt.com

Echojs if it’s js related

Medium, dev.to, hacker noon etc

Some will give you instant traffic. Some might give you traffic if lucky and
people clap you (or whatever).

Also try talking at a tech meetup near where you live.

Then put the video on YouTube, dailymotion, etc.

Be a guest on a podcast.

Guest blogging.

Google about internet marketing, seo etc. there are endless things you can do.

